# Sendim, Montalegre - Estação Meteorológica (05.viii.14)



## Cadito (10 Ago 2014 às 21:59)

Reportagem da aldeia de Sendim, Montalegre registada no dia 05 de Agosto de 2014.

Encontrei uma estação meteorológica na parte alta da aldeia. *Alguém sabe que instrumentos possui?* Presumo que meçam a intensidade e direcção do vento, e talvez a precipitação? *Onde consultar os dados da estação? *

Aldeia de Sendim (esquerda), fronteira com Espanha (direita) e barragem do Rio Salas (em cima à esquerda) vistas da Serra do Larouco.






Zoom da aldeia de Sendim (estação meteorológica na parte alta junto ao depósito de água)





Sendim (vista da Serra do Larouco)





Estação Meteorológica de Sendim





Serra do Larouco (vista da aldeia de Sendim)





Estação Meteorológica de Sendim















Cumprimentos


----------



## CptRena (11 Ago 2014 às 16:56)

Pelos sensores que estão à vista essa ema mede vento (direcção e intensidade) a cerca de 2m e precipitação.

Pode ser uma estação privada, de algum instituto ou então é como a que está no Caramulo (Cabeço da Neve), que não faço ideia de quem é e que também tem esse aspecto. Mede precipitação e tem lá o poste para medir o vento a cerca de 2m também, os instrumentos é que já lá não estão.

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...eteorologica-no-caramulo-831.html?#post335105


----------



## Z13 (12 Ago 2014 às 10:06)

Também já vi algumas semelhantes em zonas montanhosas daqui da região... fiquei com ideia que seriam do INAG...


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2014 às 14:41)

Acho que não. Pelo menos eu andei a procurar no site do INAG da outra vez e, aparecem algumas lá na zona do Caramulo, mas não naquele local.


----------

